# eBay Bullion Center



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I got this via email today. Makes you completely trust the legitimacy of these coins doesn't it. While coins have been a hot commodity for a long time, I see this as just another small sign that prepping is become mainstream.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

" I see this as just another small sign that prepping is become mainstream. "

I agree.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Apmex has been around for years. I have personally dealt with them in the past and they are a quality company (I have no ties to the company other than having been a customer). I would trust coins from them or other reputable companies before a lot of other sources.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Ditto what k0xxx said.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no experience with Apmex, but I have a lot of experience with eBay. Not as a buyer or a seller, but as investigating stolen & fenced property through eBay. One day they decide to screw over the buyer, the next day they try and screw over the seller and the third day they blame someone else. What they do not do is accept responsibility for any of it or reimburse victims. So it's not Apmex I don't trust it is eBay.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Im note usre this has anything to do with prepping in the mainstream, but it may. Apmex is a big metals dealer, and this is just a big marketing gig for them.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Iyts good to be able to get well recognized coins like maple leaf or Krugerrands


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Blue, you should go to Gaithersburg Coin. They are by far the biggest around, and they sell to a lot of smaller dealers in the area, even some in VA.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have no experience with Apmex, but I have a lot of experience with eBay. Not as a buyer or a seller, but as investigating stolen & fenced property through eBay. One day they decide to screw over the buyer, the next day they try and screw over the seller and the third day they blame someone else. What they do not do is accept responsibility for any of it or reimburse victims. So it's not Apmex I don't trust it is eBay.


eBay can't be responsible for someone selling stolen merchandise.

The things you buy can be covered by eBay. The problem is that sometimes they require you to get a written expert opinion that says the item you bought is fake. That can cost more than the item is worth.

I'd have no problem buying gold or silver coins on eBay from a seller that has a lot of positive feedback. Here's a good deal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-10-VINT...32?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item5896dd1b10

It's 10 mercury dimes for $29.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Bows to Bill*
Just bought my first junk silver the other day. Only to lose it in the river...or the Bay...cant remember which...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> eBay can't be responsible for someone selling stolen merchandise.


That is the same belief that their business model was based on and they post huge profits knowingly acting as a fence for stolen goods. The only difference from a crooked pawn shop and eBay is that the former only hurts people and honest business on a small scale.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> That is the same belief that their business model was based on and they post huge profits knowingly acting as a fence for stolen goods. The only difference from a crooked pawn shop and eBay is that the former only hurts people and honest business on a small scale.


That's ridiculous. eBay can't know which items people list are stolen. What are they supposed to do? Close their business because a fraction of 1% of their items listed are done by thieves???


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So you think it is ridiculous for a business to openly sell stolen property, essentially refuse to assist victims in recovery and impedes law enforcement action whenever possible? I did get a really good laugh at your 1% guesstimate, which is off by double digits. State law enforcement agencies (including mine) are starting to divert resources to cyber crime, a large portion of which is eBay fencing of stolen goods (which is very hard to investigate). In recent months, with limited resources, we have busted 3+ criminal enterprises that solely used eBay to get rid of their goods to the tune of 150+ items per day. All were eBay power-sellers with excellent feedback scores. When we began to track down and recover the stolen property loads of innocent eBay buyers also became victim as eBay said tough-crap. Throughout the process eBay ignored subpoenas, ignored victims, ignored law enforcement and actively assisted the thieves. Burying one's head in the sand does not make the problem cease to exist.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> So you think it is ridiculous for a business to openly sell stolen property, essentially refuse to assist victims in recovery and impedes law enforcement action whenever possible? I did get a really good laugh at your 1% guesstimate, which is off by double digits. State law enforcement agencies (including mine) are starting to divert resources to cyber crime, a large portion of which is eBay fencing of stolen goods (which is very hard to investigate). In recent months, with limited resources, we have busted 3+ criminal enterprises that solely used eBay to get rid of their goods to the tune of 150+ items per day. All were eBay power-sellers with excellent feedback scores. When we began to track down and recover the stolen property loads of innocent eBay buyers also became victim as eBay said tough-crap. Throughout the process eBay ignored subpoenas, ignored victims, ignored law enforcement and actively assisted the thieves. Burying one's head in the sand does not make the problem cease to exist.


Laugh all you want. I don't care. I don't believe for one second that 10% or more of the items eBay has for sale are stolen. I have literally bought thousands of items on eBay. I have never once been contacted by anyone alleging that anything I ever bought was stolen.

You seem to want to end eBay as a business and put thousands of honest people out of business just to get rid of the dishonest people.

Hey, why don't we get rid of all law enforcement? That way we'll be rid of the dishonest cops. That seems to be your logic here.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> So you think it is ridiculous for a business to openly sell stolen property, essentially refuse to assist victims in recovery and impedes law enforcement action whenever possible? I did get a really good laugh at your 1% guesstimate, .


You know, I really don't like your attitude. I don't like being laughed at either. You say you're a Christian but you're certainly not acting like one. You should be embarrassed to act that way in front of unbelievers.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So you sat and stewed for approx. 1 hour and 4 minute until you decided you were offended by something non-offensive and that you need to try and make it personal? That is interesting. Of course as a Christian I am not concerned with your perception of anything, no matter how ill-conceived it is. But out of general courtesy I will avoid posting facts and reasonable arguments when you are around so as not to offend you.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

BillS said:


> You should be embarrassed to act that way in front of unbelievers.


Lest I say something I would rather not...
Next time you want to post something like this, please dont.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Interestingly enough, there is an ebay stat tracker running on this page now. Mine is blocked by Ghostery on Firefox.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> So you think it is ridiculous for a business to openly *BUY* stolen property, essentially refuse to assist victims in recovery and impedes law enforcement action whenever possible?


I changed one word in your quote, and now it perfectly describes the scrap metal buyers in Texas.

You can take a $1000 item and sell it for $50 scrap, and the scrap metal dealers do not care one iota where it came from!!!!!

And do they cooperate with law enforcement? 
Why would they? It isn't profitable. 
"Yeah, we'll go out and look for it". They "look" for 5 minutes...
and then get back with you three days later: "One guy says he saw it a few days ago but it's been crushed already"

Money over ethics - rules the scrap metal industry.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Talk about ones eyes being opened. Thank you Sentry. I never knew this stuff existed and I have bought tons of stuff from e-bay.

I really wish there was an alternative to e-bay and pay pal too. I hate Pay Pal with a passion. I used to buy silver from E-Bay but now I found a great seller who charges me 2.00 over spot plus 5.00 shipping! Of course we started our relationship on e-bay.

If anyone has a suggestion to e-bay please let me know. I spend on average 200 a month of my prepping monies through Pay Pal/E-bay.

Like this morning I paid for a AR cleaning kit and a Class A Refillable fire extinguisher


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

[QUOTE="ComputerGuy"

I really wish there was an alternative to e-bay and pay pal too. I hate Pay Pal with a passion. I used to buy silver from E-Bay but now I found a great seller who charges me 2.00 over spot plus 5.00 shipping! Of course we started our relationship on e-bay.

[/QUOTE]

Same here... I buy from several sources, and if I can find on eBay cheap will do as well.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I buy alot on ebay to save money. I sell alot on ebay to make money. I don't really like ebay but I like making/saving money.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I buy alot on ebay to save money. I sell alot on ebay to make money. I don't really like ebay but I like making/saving money.


Same here... catch 22.

I guess you can never get somthin' for nuthin'... 
except for Everlasting Life from Jesus, and that is about it.


----------

